

Can you make gasoline that slows down global warming? Google Ventures thinks so - zurn
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/31/5566052/cool-planet-biofuels-raises-100-million

======
zurn
"Because the biochar keeps carbon in the ground for years, even centuries,
Cool Planet argues that its process takes more CO2 out of the atmosphere than
it adds in."

Critical take on biochar from Monbiot:
[http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2009/mar/24/george-
mo...](http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2009/mar/24/george-monbiot-
climate-change-biochar)

